# Tanaka Ginsan Nashiji Gyuto, with the Knives and Stones buff, now available.



## pkjames (Aug 9, 2015)

Takana Ginsan Nashiji Gyuto 210mm, 240mm and 270mm

In early July, I announced the making of the K&S version of the (non-R2) Tanaka knives. With the support from Tanaka, and the K&S handle partner, I was able to offer two samples of 240mm Ginsanko Nashiji gyutos. You can find them in this thread. The two prototype received great interest, both were sold within the first half hour of listing, and I received a ton of PM afterward in regarding the availability. The initial reception is also very positive, you can find a review by Richard in the reviews section.

I have since received a batch of Ginsan and Blue 2 Damascus blades, as well as a big batch handles. I spent the last few days polishing the handle a bit and put everything together, and here is what I have on offer:






To sum up what is exactly on offer this time around:

Tanaka Ginsanko Nashiji Gyutos, 210mm, 240mm and 270mm 
K&S Custom Octagonal handle (bubinga timber, oily, good looking timber with decent density and figure) with brass ferrule. 
Spine and choil are nicely rounded and polished

There are only 3x 210, 5x 240 and 3x 270. So grab yours while there are still around  
Direct link here:
Takana Ginsan Nashiji Gyuto 210mm, 240mm and 270mm


James


----------



## pkjames (Aug 9, 2015)

A little bit information about the bubinga timber. its an african hardwood that is reddish in color, with dark stripes. Dry weight is about 900KG/m3 which is dense enough but not super hard to machine, and comes with good figure. I have a few hand planes comes with bubinga knob that I really like, so I think maybe I will give it a try in this "quite special" tanaka knives


----------



## Karnstein (Aug 9, 2015)

Wow, the final product looks even better than the Prototype version. Ordered me a 240 already (and cursing Paypal for their abysmal currency exchange ratio.)


----------



## pkjames (Aug 9, 2015)

less than 30 minutes, 3 of the 5 240s are gone!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 9, 2015)

These look sweet James well done, value added Tanaka.


----------



## ramenlegend (Aug 9, 2015)

dang, couldn't resist! :spin chair:


----------



## Asteger (Aug 9, 2015)

Seem sold out already!


----------



## 420layersofdank (Aug 9, 2015)

Had to get a 240


----------



## larrybard (Aug 9, 2015)

Asteger said:


> Seem sold out already!



Not all sold out (unless, possibly, you meant the 240mm; I didn't check those). Just ordered a 201mm.

Thanks, James


----------



## pkjames (Aug 9, 2015)

Woke up and found that 7 of the 11 blades are gone, the 240 were out in about 2 hours. Thanks for your support guys!

I will need a day or so to give it an edge and pack them. So may post them tomorrow 

I will have some more g3 240s in 2 weeks or so. Blue 2 will be this week.

James


----------



## havox07 (Aug 9, 2015)

Ordered one but I feel it was a compete impulse buy so it might go back up for those interested.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 9, 2015)

havox07 said:


> Ordered one but I feel it was a compete impulse buy so it might go back up for those interested.



Or you could be blown away as many others have by Tanaka knives...


----------



## 420layersofdank (Aug 9, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Or you could be blown away as many others have by Tanaka knives...



That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## havox07 (Aug 9, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Or you could be blown away as many others have by Tanaka knives...



I have a blue 2 which I like, but have had some headaches with being so easily bent. Plus I just bought a shigefusa and Kato 


I already emailed James 3 times going back on my decisions, don't make me do it again!


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 9, 2015)

James,
Is the cladding on the Blue #2 damascus or a Nashiji finish


----------



## schanop (Aug 9, 2015)

pkjames said:


> ...
> 
> I have since received a batch of Ginsan and Blue 2 Damascus blades, as well as a big batch handles.
> ...





Von blewitt said:


> James,
> Is the cladding on the Blue #2 damascus or a Nashiji finish



Damascus


----------



## pkjames (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks Chanop, yeah its indeed the damascus version. :lol2:


----------



## pkjames (Aug 10, 2015)

for some reason, the public photo on one drive will only last for a day or so before it becomes invalid.


----------



## Miho (Aug 10, 2015)

Is there any plans to add any Tanaka nakiri's and petty's?


----------



## 420layersofdank (Aug 10, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if James does a whole lineup


----------



## toddnmd (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm guessing the demand is there . . . hopefully James can work something out. 
I'm really glad I didn't hesitate in ordering my 240!


----------



## pkjames (Aug 10, 2015)

Miho said:


> Is there any plans to add any Tanaka nakiri's and petty's?



Yes, there will gradually be a full line up. Just need some time


----------



## S-Line (Sep 16, 2015)

James, will you be restocking these ginsan gyutos anytime soon? 240mm in particular? Looking to pick up a new ss gyuto shortly.


----------

